# Business Card Attempt #2... Thoughts?



## D-B-J (Jul 15, 2014)

What about this?  No serif or helvetica fonts on vistaprint.. 





Or this?





Or this?





Or this?





Jake

P.S., anyone have experience in printing photo's on cards with vistaprint?  I was thinking of the metallic finish..


----------



## SnappingShark (Jul 15, 2014)

I would have put that big bold grey box at the top.
I know the name is red skies, but it's also not hidden rock, which is what I think ties that picture in. or make it transparant?
Or, even leave it blank and put all your info on the back.


----------



## D-B-J (Jul 15, 2014)

BrightByNature said:


> I would have put that big bold grey box at the top.
> I know the name is red skies, but it's also not hidden rock, which is what I think ties that picture in. or make it transparant?
> Or, even leave it blank and put all your info on the back.



Use no photo you mean, just the grey box?


----------



## SnappingShark (Jul 15, 2014)

No, move it to the top of the card, rather than the bottom. Also make it thinner, there's a lot of wasted grey IMHO.


----------



## D-B-J (Jul 15, 2014)

BrightByNature said:


> No, move it to the top of the card, rather than the bottom. Also make it thinner, there's a lot of wasted grey IMHO.



Sadly vistaprint has limited editing ability.  I posted two other options.. thoughts on those?


----------



## SnappingShark (Jul 15, 2014)

Can't you size it all and make 1 image with layers, flatten them, and just put that on the card?

How about the original background, then the text from the back of your card, .com, and a number?
Then just your name on the back.

IDK  I'm no help, sorry!


----------



## D-B-J (Jul 15, 2014)

BrightByNature said:


> Can't you size it all and make 1 image with layers, flatten them, and just put that on the card?
> 
> How about the original background, then the text from the back of your card, .com, and a number?
> Then just your name on the back.
> ...



That's an idea.  I'll do some photoshopping fun and see how that looks.

Jake


----------



## D-B-J (Jul 15, 2014)

Added a bunch of options.


----------



## SCraig (Jul 15, 2014)

It doesn't matter what VistaPrint's editing options are.  Get the image the way you want it, upload the image (I recommend TIF), and they print from the image itself.  No need to edit anything on their site at all.  That's how I did mine there and they worked out great.


----------



## D-B-J (Jul 15, 2014)

SCraig said:


> It doesn't matter what VistaPrint's editing options are.  Get the image the way you want it, upload the image (I recommend TIF), and they print from the image itself.  No need to edit anything on their site at all.  That's how I did mine there and they worked out great.



I did that with this one, which is my favorite:






Jake


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Msteelio91 (Jul 15, 2014)

#1 is good, and #4 is my favorite. I think you should add the rest of your text on the back of 4 though. At least your email. Just your name looks weird, your name isn't what people need in order decide if they want your services and to get in contact with you. 

I agree with Scott too. VP's boxed stuff is decent, but in the end I think you'll be better off doing it yourself.

These look loads better than your first attempt man. I think any one of them would be a solid choice.


----------



## SCraig (Jul 15, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> I did that with this one, which is my favorite:


Best way to do it in my opinion.  That way you get what you want with no additional editing.  Just make sure the proportions are correct so it fits the card stock properly.

VistaPrint does a good job in my opinion.  Inexpensive, quick, and my cards looked exactly like the image I uploaded.


----------



## D-B-J (Jul 15, 2014)

SCraig said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > I did that with this one, which is my favorite:
> ...



I may add "portraits - landscapes - pet portraits" too.. Not sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D-B-J (Jul 15, 2014)

Final Option.  Definitely my favorite...





Jake


----------



## Tee (Jul 15, 2014)

Of the samples posted, I like sample #2.  Except, I'd put Red Skies Photography above the symbol/line thingy and your name below and your info on the back.  Both sides would be less crowded and more classical.

I really hope you swerve away from putting an actual image on your card.  Like, I'm sending Reiki magic to your head to sway you away.


----------



## D-B-J (Jul 15, 2014)

Tee said:


> Of the samples posted, I like sample #2.  Except, I'd put Red Skies Photography above the symbol/line thingy and your name below and your info on the back.  Both sides would be less crowded and more classical.
> 
> I really hope you swerve away from putting an actual image on your card.  Like, I'm sending Reiki magic to your head to sway you away.



Why?


----------



## dennybeall (Jul 15, 2014)

I also like the "Final" one you chose. In my opinion a business card should stand alone. It should tell who you are, what you do and how to get in touch with you in at least two ways. Both sides should tell the story with each side perhaps emphasizing different things. That version does a good job an is attractive. 
I've used VistaPrint for cards and they are nice - mine are not metallic though.


----------



## D-B-J (Jul 15, 2014)

dennybeall said:


> I also like the "Final" one you chose. In my opinion a business card should stand alone. It should tell who you are, what you do and how to get in touch with you in at least two ways. Both sides should tell the story with each side perhaps emphasizing different things. That version does a good job an is attractive.
> I've used VistaPrint for cards and they are nice - mine are not metallic though.



Thanks! I like it more and more every hour. Haha.

Jake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Light Guru (Jul 15, 2014)

My comment is not related to the design of the business card but on the information you put on it. 

You have your own domain name but you are using a gmail email address.  Why don't you use an email that uses YOUR domain name?


----------



## D-B-J (Jul 15, 2014)

Light Guru said:


> My comment is not related to the design of the business card but on the information you put on it.
> 
> You have your own gonna in name but you are using a gmail email address.  Why don't you use an email that uses YOUR domain name?



How do you do that? My website is through squarespace?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Light Guru (Jul 15, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> Light Guru said:
> 
> 
> > My comment is not related to the design of the business card but on the information you put on it.
> ...



I know squarespace does not offer that feature through them but you can do it via another email host. 
http://help.squarespace.com/guides/can-i-set-up-an-email-address-with-my-squarespace-managed-domain

I use squarespace but have always registered my domain separately for several reasons. When I first started with them they did not offer free domain names and now they won't let you get one of the new .photo domain names through them.


----------



## HikinMike (Jul 15, 2014)

Not a big fan of photos on a business card. So, I can't say I like any of them. I like the idea of your "logo" on the white background. Maybe reduce that and include your name and contact info. Leave the back blank....preferably white (so you can write stuff down).

I do think you need to get a "real" e-mail address. Having 'Landscape, Portrait, and Pet Portraits' is kind of a "I do anything". I would just get rid all of them.


----------



## Light Guru (Jul 15, 2014)

HikinMike said:


> Leave the back blank....preferably white (so you can write stuff down).



I agree leaving a back blank so that you or the person you give it to can write in it is always a nice thing on business cards.


----------



## Light Guru (Jul 15, 2014)

HikinMike said:


> I do think you need to get a "real" e-mail address.



I disagree using a gmail or other or other simpler email address has always screamed tacky low quality business to me.  Using your own domain name foe email so so much more professional looking.


----------



## HikinMike (Jul 15, 2014)

Light Guru said:


> HikinMike said:
> 
> 
> > I do think you need to get a "real" e-mail address.
> ...



Unless I mis-read  your comment, I think gmail is unprofessional and he should use his own domain e-mail.


----------



## Light Guru (Jul 15, 2014)

HikinMike said:


> Light Guru said:
> 
> 
> > HikinMike said:
> ...



My bad I miss read you comment your do as don't.


----------



## D-B-J (Jul 15, 2014)

I'll have to figure out how to get a real email address..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tee (Jul 15, 2014)

I have Squarespace and you can get a google email that links to a "professional" email address.  There's a few tutorials on Squarespace that tell you how to do it.  

As to why I dislike the picture on the card, it's more personal preference.  I've seen many of these styles, usually printed on low quality paper, and to me it says "I'm only half serious".  I'm not trying to be argumentative, just offering up a different opinion.  Your example #2 has a more timeless look to it.  Also, since you're advertising portraits and pet portraits as well, by having a landscape image, it subconsciously tells viewers you're really only into landscape photography.  Of course, another option is to have separate cards for each style of photography.


----------



## HikinMike (Jul 15, 2014)

When I see a business card with a photo, I think...."I picked a photo and threw text on it and called it a business card".


----------



## D-B-J (Jul 16, 2014)

HikinMike said:


> When I see a business card with a photo, I think...."I picked a photo and threw text on it and called it a business card".



Hmm... Interesting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 16, 2014)

I've used a photo before for a "hobby"/business card  lol
I think if it is related to what you are doing, then it is okay.  

If you do roofing, windows, etc ... no reason not to have a picture of a roof or windows
I think the same with Photography.  Why not a photo.  You can use the opposite side of the card for your introduction info.

When I was out the other week on a photo vacation I got a few business cards from photographers.  Some had a picture on one side with wording and all the other intro stuff on the other side.  The more basic ones only had info on one side.

The Biz card is to give someone to remember you.  The photo will help them remember you if they like it.


----------



## D-B-J (Jul 16, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> I've used a photo before for a "hobby"/business card  lol
> I think if it is related to what you are doing, then it is okay.
> 
> If you do roofing, windows, etc ... no reason not to have a picture of a roof or windows
> ...



Well then, I guess I hope they like it!

Jake


----------



## Msteelio91 (Jul 16, 2014)

Photos on business cards is totally ok. They will especially stand out today since a lot of people are going for the minimalist style. If there's any field that could get away with an aesthetically pleasing image on a biz card, it'd be photog work lol. Just make sure it has a nice finish so it doesn't look like it was printed on your mom's HP photosmart and you'll be golden haha

I like the final version a lot. I think the black looks good too but I agree the option of being able to write something on a white background is also appealing. When I give out cards it's pretty common for me to end up writing down some other bit of info for the person. 

Your site and cards have come a long way and I also think they look good together, which I believe is important for maintaining expectations.


----------



## MichaelHenson (Jul 17, 2014)

Which email provider did you end up going with?


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 17, 2014)

Now I need a card after seeing this  .. when I'm out doing photography stuff people ask me for a card alot ... even though it's just a hobby  :waiting:

speaking of that ... i need a lens too  :lmao:


----------



## D-B-J (Jul 17, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> Now I need a card after seeing this  .. when I'm out doing photography stuff people ask me for a card alot ... even though it's just a hobby  :waiting:
> 
> speaking of that ... i need a lens too  :lmao:



Feel free to give them mine! Haha.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D-B-J (Jul 17, 2014)

MichaelHenson said:


> Which email provider did you end up going with?



Googles business email app. Through squarespace. I had to play with the DNS to prove to google that I owned the domain, and I ended up making the domain not point to squarespace. Lots of quick fixes and I got it back, but clearly website stuff like that is over my head. Hahah.

Jake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bc_steve (Jul 20, 2014)

I prefer it with the photo but the above poster made a good point that it only shows landscape photography.


----------



## D-B-J (Jul 20, 2014)

bc_steve said:


> I prefer it with the photo but the above poster made a good point that it only shows landscape photography.



That's my passion. I do lots of other things, but a photo of a horse or another person wouldn't be as "generic" of a genre, if that makes sense. 

Jake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

